# IMPORTANT NEWS! Hegar backs off white list!



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is the full text of an email I just received from Senator Hegar:

Mr. Parkey:

Thank you for your recent letter regarding the proposed regulations of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) creating a "white list" for exotic aquatic plants. This provision, included in TPWD's Sunset Bill, HB 3391, passed in the 2009 legislative session.

As you may know, in September 2010, I instructed TPWD to go beyond the statutory deadline established in HB 3391 to ensure that all outstanding questions concerning the proposed "white list" and rules were addressed. While I certainly think that a great deal of progress has been made, I am not confident that the arrived-upon proposal is enforceable or realistic for Texas. I don’t believe any of us understood the full scope and significant ramifications that adoption of a "white list" would present. 

With the list and rules now complete, it is clear that approval of this measure would severely impact our state's economy and the biofuel, nursery, and gardening industries throughout Texas. Therefore, I have called on TPWD to forego any further work and cease implementation of this effort. This request will be clarified in statute during the current legislative session. I feel this decision is in the best interest of the citizens of Texas. 

I will continue working toward a common-sense solution to prevent the introduction of invasive plants into Texas while still protecting the environment and economy of Texas. While we can all agree that the last thing we want is another giant Salvinia to invade our lakes and waterways, the "white list" approach is just not practical. It is vital that we continue to make a proactive effort to ensure that the natural resources across this state are protected for generations to come.

Thank you again for contacting my office regarding this issue. Constituent input is a vital part of the legislative process. If I may be of assistance to you in the future regarding this or any other issue, please do not hesitate to contact me. As always, it is a pleasure to serve you.

Sincerely,
Glenn Hegar


----------



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that is good news. I have been looking at the different post and it seems we are going to be fine.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, Michael. 

Very, very good news!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sweet, does that mean we can have a pizza party, or how about a puppy dog jumping around party..........


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Outstanding. Congratulations to everyone on a job well done.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

THANK YOU, SENATOR HEAGAR!

*Thank you everyone for all your letters, phone calls, and emails. We can continue with our posts, pxs, tanks, collecting, and sharing plants at our meetings!*

What happens to the legislation that was passed? Do they withdraw it?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone got any Hygro Angustafolia?




Just Kidding. Glad to be rid of it. I second the job that was well done by everyone involved.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aha I can finely go to bed at night now, HA HA. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU SENOR HEGAR! so bill and drina did you two get down to austin?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow! 

The experience in the last several weeks really brought us all together!

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I love it! and being part of the club. I guess we need to all keep an eye out for further developments. What is the next step if the creation of a white list is already law?


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

A celebration I say! Everyone, hit the S&S with the wild abandon we all held back on for the last month! This is wonderful news, my day has truly been brightened and my faith in the legislative process in Texas restored. We came together and did something.

I'll be reposting this wherever I can, now! I suppose a thank you letter to Senator Hegar is appropriate under the circumstances. After all, this is just a battle we won, not the war and staying in the man's good graces would be wise, I think.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

fishyjoe24 said:


> ...so bill and drina did you two get down to austin?


I am typing this from San Antonio. Our plans were to go to the capitol and then on to San Antonio to the RV and Boat Show. I am very glad this trip can be entirely joyful!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\------------ sweet, you going to buy a speed boat, and a streached out rv?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just looking. Thinking about maybe upgrading from a 5th wheel to a motorhome. Thinking is free! ;D

Here's what we have now-


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

What size aquarium you have in that? I hope it's not open top.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Good news! Thanks for keeping us updated.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

are you going to upgrade the dulley too? oh wait that is just a crew cab, and this is more my style.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This is wonderful news!! I've been in Temple all week until last night and just heard of this. We should probably keep our heads up and keep up on what the Legislators will be doing on exotic aquatics in the future. In the meantime, congratulations on a good fight, fellow Texans!!

-Dave


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

In the referenced posting

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2566543#post2566543

note the last quote attributed to Carter Smith, Executive director of the TPWD. I interpret it as he doesn't agree with backing off the white list.

Or maybe he is referring to us?

What do you think he is saying?

bob


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> In the referenced posting
> 
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2566543#post2566543
> 
> ...


He has just received one of the most severe rebukes a bureaucrat can get: "Your regulations are impossible, stop all enforcement!" He is trying to save face. We should be prepared for this, and be willing to let TPWD keep some self-respect while we push for workable ways to control invasive plants.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Funny how the article talks about spread of the current invasive to other waterways AND YET they have only given TWO tickets to boaters. They always refer to the problems with plants that are banned already. There are many others in the US that they could add to their black list. Why aren't they doing that? Seems like that should be a first step....


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Horray we won!!!!!


----------

